# cheap android- micromax andro A60 or samsung galaxy pop?



## happy17292 (Feb 16, 2011)

i am on tight budget and i want to buy a android phone.i have andro A60 or galaxy pop in mind.

according to reviews in youtube,

 A60-  2.8 inch resistive touch 320X240 res. , 3.2MP autofocus cam, android 2.1, 600MHz CPU, 3G, wifi, GPS
price 7k

galaxy pop-  3.15 inch capacitive touch 320X240 res. ,  3.2MP fixed focus cam android 2.2, 600MHz CPU, 3G, wifi, GPS
price 9k

my requirement is good photo quality, good browsing exp. [i know low res. is not good for it but it should be good enough]

i already have ipod touch and PSP for videos so i dont care about it.

should i buy A60?

does spending 2k extra on pop really worth just to get android 2.2 and slightly bigger capacitive screen of same resolution but loose auto focus to a fixed focus cam?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 16, 2011)

I really can't say but whatever I have read in the reviews about the Andro is disappointing. First of all, the Andro looks poor. Resistive touchscreens have have a short lifetime. The Andro has only 150 MB of internal memory & you'll be stuck on it for installing apps as Android 2.1 does not allow apps to be installed on the memory card. The camera quality is poor & not upto 3.15 MP camera standards. Also it has proprietary connector for headphone instead of a 3.5mm jack.


----------



## himangshu (Feb 16, 2011)

Galaxy pop all the way! And BTW galaxy pop has autofocus.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 16, 2011)

IMO you should go for Galaxy Pop...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

Definitely the galaxy pop but given that you have ipod touch to satisfy app and m/m needs, pop should do the job.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 16, 2011)

omg i didnt know that   can we install apps on memory card in android 2.2?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> omg i didnt know that   can we install apps on memory card in android 2.2?



yes. but not every app.most of the recent apps support sd card and few earlier ones have support for sd card install.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 16, 2011)

what that means? will new apps run on android 2.1?

and does 2.1 or 2.2 will make any difference or apps are themselves programmed to support SD card support regardless which version of android is installed



  i am n00b in android


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

yes. new apps will run on android 2.1
if apps are programmed to run on sd card, they do need 2.2.

In short, get the damn phone powered by 2.2 (foryo) or 2.3 (gingerbread).


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 16, 2011)

ok.  will try to get pop. does it support multi touch? like zoom function in iphone?

also suggest other non android phones, include QWERTY, Touch, any type of phone
 with good camera and internet browser

budget 7-8k

  ok.  will try to get pop. does it support multi touch? like zoom function in iphone?

also suggest other non android phones, include QWERTY, Touch, any type of phone
 with good camera and internet browser

budget 7-8k


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 16, 2011)

Pop supports multitouch.


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 16, 2011)

Get pop it supports multitouch. Andro's touch response is horrible. Camera and battery life also sucks.
And ur other query non android qwerty nokia e5 is a good option to consider @ 10k. Nokia x5 is another option to consider @ 9k, but e5 is better


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2011)

+1 to pop. except the screen, rest of the specs shouldn't disappoint. also if you haven't used some good smartphones (~10k), the screen shouldn't matter much.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 18, 2011)

a friend of mine told me that we can easily install apps on mem card even on android 2.1 . but only after rooting it.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ I have never heard so but I will let others confirm this.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 19, 2011)

some1 clear doubts about 2.1 rooting posted above

  i am confused. i will go for pop. but if price exceeds budget [my parents are buying it for me  ] i will buy a non android phone.

so suggest non android phones below 7.5k with good camera and at least VGA video recording.

i am thinking about samsung ch@t 335. what is its video recording resolution?

suggest any other phone in that budget with autofocus cam and vga vid. recording


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

No phone with autofocus cam on your budget. (Maybe the SE Elm touches the 7.5k mark, but I won't recommend it). 

If you have a budget of 7.5k, it should not be difficult to add 1.5k more. Another option is to get the Galaxy 5 which should cost a bit cheaper. It comes with Android 2.1 but can be easily upgraded to Android 2.2 (Unofficially).


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 19, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> *+1 to pop. except the screen*, rest of the specs shouldn't disappoint. also if you haven't used some good smartphones (~10k), the screen shouldn't matter much.



that's the bummer for me
samsung should really provide higher res screens for android
the low res screen just null and voids all other salient points

let's face it
the charm of using "Android" would very likely wear off after 1 year of purchase
after that the phone won't be upgradeable to latest versions of android due to constricted hardware


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ What more do you expect in 9k ????


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 19, 2011)

its not a question of how much to expect for a budget, but your priorities and usage

well for me my priorities are

screen quality and resolution
audio output quality
Battery Life
Looks(aesthetics)
Camera Quality
OS(app support etc)
in that order

IMO the android experience is wasted on those low res screens


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> that's the bummer for me
> samsung should really provide higher res screens for android
> the low res screen just null and voids all other salient points



true for us. not for the rest. Pop is launched targeted at youth & they won't look (most don't know) about resolution. they just need are: 

big screen
latest android
3Mp+ camera
2Gb microsd card in box
looks good
well priced
& finally its Samsung.

if suggested LG Optimus One (spending 3k more) they'll laugh at your face & call you a moron for suggesting a costly LG when this mobile have same features.

only will they start their complains when apps don't run, video-pics-webpage looks pixelated making them almost unreadable. 



funkysourav said:


> let's face it
> the charm of using "Android" would very likely wear off after 1 year of purchase
> after that the phone won't be upgradeable to latest versions of android due to constricted hardware



shouldn't be. 

1. Gingerbread doesn't bring a whole lot to the table. & still hardly avl on a few mobiles.
2. usually modded roms are available even for a not-so-famous mobile.
3. after gingerbread, its ice-creams that comes at around October-November. hardly any Ice-cream based mobiles before 2012. 
4. Froyo is much better then Eclair & its true, none of the newly launched Androids (by Samsung) will get Gingerbread.

but then what are you saying, get a BADA based mobile? or S60 based mobile? do S60 or BADA are updated to the latest version i.e. S^3 & Bada 2.0? no & they never will. also can they even be compared?



funkysourav said:


> its not a question of how much to expect for a budget, but your priorities and usage



thats true but i think its better to keep everything in balance.

under 9k you'll find Nokia's S60 based mobiles, Samsung's BADA based mobile & the Androids. also some features phones that should be ignored.



funkysourav said:


> IMO the android experience is wasted on those low res screens



but theres nothing much one can do. if the viewing pleasure is damaged by the low resolution, we can only just make the resolution go up without going for the local android mobile phones but we can lower the screen size to lower the damage. like Galaxy5 with a 2.8" but same resolution. but again Android 2.1.

also Bada offers some good specs but the OS is yet to mature. & Nokia S60, good H/W (not the inside though) but coupled with a EOL OS. every smartphone platform has its weaknesses, specially under 10k. its upto OP to make compromises.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 19, 2011)

i looked for galaxy pop today in local markets. its not available. only galaxy 3 and 5.

what should i do? should i go for bada phone like wave 525? a physical qwerty is also welcomed. 7.5k max budget.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 19, 2011)

no don't go for wave 525
it is clunky and dated


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

You can order it online. Ebay has better prices than Flipkart. Reliability is another issue.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> i looked for galaxy pop today in local markets. its not available. only galaxy 3 and 5.
> 
> what should i do? should i go for bada phone like wave 525? a physical qwerty is also welcomed. 7.5k max budget.



you wait.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> i looked for galaxy pop today in local markets. its not available. only galaxy 3 and 5.



visit Samsung showroom & Mobile Store. also visit Bigbazaar or similar malls. they usually have it. price will be 9-9.2k. 



happy17292 said:


> what should i do? should i go for bada phone like wave 525? a physical qwerty is also welcomed. 7.5k max budget.



7.5k max? so Andro & Dell XCD28 possible. well as you want a keyboard also, Wave 533 looks good. but no 3G.

but remember resolution is low. but at 7.5k, it shouldn't matter.

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




desiibond said:


> you wait.



but his budget is only 7.5k. what will he get by waiting?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2011)

bigger display
swype
better cam
802.11n
Froyo

it's better to wait, up the budget by 1k-1.5k and get Pop than to get G5 now.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Shouldn't he get it now instead of waiting ?

@OP
The handset should be available at any Samsung showroom or other big shops (Mobile Store, PlanetM, etc.) Make sure that they sell it at 9k or less. Else it is wise to buy it from Flipkart.com.

Update: The phone is available on Ebay.in for Rs. 8790 in the "Deals of the Week" section. See this: eBay India's Deal Junction - one stop shop for hottest deals & bargains on mobile phones, digicams, laptops, LCD TVs, computers, movies, shoes, diamond jewellery & more. Click on the smartphone link.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 19, 2011)

Samsung Pop is definitely better than Andro A60...

*Samsung Pop review (also known as Galaxy mini in Europe) --* YouTube - Samsung GALAXY mini Preview

Cheers!


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah wait for pop. If not available, it will be available shortly in retail stores

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

If he could get it now frm onln stores or other retail chains then it is better not to wait


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2011)

online or not. it won't be priced below 9k. 1.5k over his budget. but worth it.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ As I posted earlier, it is selling on Ebay.in for Rs. 8790


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

yes. if getting from ebay OP will save 300-400 bucks.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 20, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes. if getting from ebay OP will save 300-400 bucks.



I've had a not so good experience from Ebay recently... I purchased a Sennheiser HD 180 headset. When it reached me, it had a defective cable. I had to send it back... and took 15 days for replacement... and a lot of hassle...

The replacement headset worked well for a couple of days... and this one also seems to have problems... as the sound cuts off if I move the cable... Very frustrating.

Unless you have an Ebay discount coupon and are saving considerable amount of money as compared to local stores, I recommend avoid high-value purchases on ebay.

*P. S.* I had also bought an external Transcend 500 GB HDD... and it turned out to be fine... its more a luck factor. So, be careful...

Cheers!


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 20, 2011)

Without turning this thread into an "Ebay discussion thread", I would say that, look at the Seller's ratings, feedbacks, etc. & you are good to go.


----------



## techmaniack (Feb 20, 2011)

i've bought POP a couple of days back and the Battery Life is HORRIBLE my battery gets consumed @1% per minute(WiFI aand 3G disabled...Brightness minnimum) while surfing... i can't even find an 'inbuilt' app to find the 'REMAINING BATTERY' the ones i dlded from Market are quite AMBIGUOUS...pls help....someone....... ((
(NOTE: i haven't 'ROOTED' the phone or not even tried anything simmilar...)


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 20, 2011)

@techmaniack
U r a facing a unit specific issue. Get it checked in service centre. Or try flashing ur phone


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 20, 2011)

Ye sit should be unit specific. I won't recommend flashing the phone yourself. *Immediately take it to the service centre. * Immediately because if you bought within couple of days, they may replace the unit. If you make a delay, they'll rather go for repair instead of replacement.  This happened to me.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

techmaniack said:


> i've bought POP a couple of days back and the Battery Life is HORRIBLE my battery gets consumed @1% per minute(WiFI aand 3G disabled...Brightness minnimum) while surfing... i can't even find an 'inbuilt' app to find the 'REMAINING BATTERY' the ones i dlded from Market are quite AMBIGUOUS...pls help....someone....... ((
> (NOTE: i haven't 'ROOTED' the phone or not even tried anything simmilar...)



cautionary tale for all those jumping on the sub10k android bandwagon

@all
to all those who are busy recommending Sub 10k android phones to each other for apps games and whatnot
be cautioned
Google blames Android battery woes on user practices and poorly-designed apps | andrew | Androinica


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ What is the relation between the link you posted & sub-10k phones ?

Even HTC Desire & Optimus One has battery woes.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ What is the relation between the link you posted & sub-10k phones ?
> 
> Even HTC Desire & Optimus One has battery woes.


you said it yourself now
my point being when even the higher priced models haven't overcome this flaw
how do you expect your 10k android phone to fare?

if you guys want all the Super High end features of Android (multitasking, Always on Wi-Fi, 3g being the worst juice burners)
you have to compromise on Screen, Battery, Build Quality and what else? 

i will ask you android afficianados
seriously is it worth the trouble 
-------getting an Android Phone for 10k
-------Rooting it risking your warranty(i know it opens a whole new world)
-------putting up with the low res displays
-------and now the newly added tag "awesome battery guzzler"

show me a guy who owns an Android phone for more than 6 months and is not inconvenienced by its not so little flaws


----------



## desiibond (Feb 20, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> my point being when even the higher priced models haven't overcome this flaw
> how do you expect your 10k android phone to fare?



every heard about these things:

1. Smaller the display, better the battery life
2. lesser the features, better the battery life
3. lower the resolution, better the battery life
4. lower the TDP of the processor, better the battery life

Note: considering we are taking about android and android only!


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

show me a single useful thing
something an Android phone can Symbian can't 

no Desiibond what i am talking about is
is it worth it to jump for Android wagon sub 10k bracket?
is android that much better than Symbian?

you'll say app support
name one game or app which can run on the Android not Symbian


----------



## desiibond (Feb 20, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> show me a single useful thing
> something an Android phone can Symbian can't
> 
> no Desiibond what i am talking about is
> ...



If the phones with good h/w roll out, yes, it is worth jumping. The sub 15k is conquered with Galaxy Ace and Optimus One. It's just a matter of time that we see better sub-10k droids. 

coming to the second part, which one is easier to use? double-click-for-everything and dozen-clicks-for-single-task OS on 523x or OS on galaxy pop.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 20, 2011)

As soon as I finished dealing with a Symbian fan in another thread, another one started here.

SYMBIAN IS DEAD. ITS OWNER HAS DISCARDED IT. WHY SHOULD YOU CARE ABOUT IT NOW ?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

desiibond said:


> *If the phones with good h/w roll out, yes, it is worth jumping.* The sub 15k is conquered with Galaxy Ace and Optimus One. It's just a matter of time that we see better sub-10k droids.
> 
> coming to the second part, which one is easier to use? double-click-for-everything and dozen-clicks-for-single-task OS on 523x or OS on galaxy pop.



i don't see that happening in the foreseeable near future of sub 10k phones(read 6 months)

I am talking of now not in future which is uncertain
face it Android as a platform hasn't quite matured for the sub 10k market

you wouldn't want to buy a phone for the love of Android alone
The best performance and potential of Android can only be possible on >20k phones with high end hardware
which is not possible on sub 10k phones
the sub 10k phones with android at present are nothing more than cheap knock-offs minus the experience and pleasure


----------



## desiibond (Feb 20, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> you'll say app support
> name one game or app which can run on the Android not Symbian



reader apps like kindle, B&N
official apps like twitter, last.fm, Sports* (espn,cric,f1,soccer, tennis....)
news apps like NDTV, TOI, BBC, NYT, WSJ etc
dozens of chat apps (nimbuzz, ebuddy, icq, fring, qik, aim, yahoo
Handsent threaded sms (threaded sms)
Threaded mail applications
market applications like appbrain
keypad apps like swiftkey, swype etc
doubletwist airsync (wireless sync app)

and the future Playstation experience that is going to be legend..... wait for it.... dary. LEGENDARY!

Do you want to know more?

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




funkysourav said:


> you wouldn't want to buy a phone for the love of Android alone
> The best performance and potential of Android can only be possible on >20k phones with high end hardware
> which is not possible on sub 10k phones
> the sub 10k phones with android at present are nothing more than cheap knock-offs minus the experience and pleasure



BTW, what is your opinion on these phones:

1. HTC Legend
2. Motorola Milestone
3. T-Mobile G2


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> *As soon as I finished dealing with a Symbian fan in another thread, another one started here.*
> 
> SYMBIAN IS DEAD. ITS OWNER HAS DISCARDED IT. WHY SHOULD YOU CARE ABOUT IT NOW ?



Watch it buddy
i am no fanboy
i am trying to present the current picture of the sub 10k market here

[/COLOR]





> reader apps like kindle, B&N


eReader for Symbian S60 review | Electricpig



> official apps like twitter, last.fm, Sports* (espn,cric,f1,soccer, tennis....)


*store.ovi.com/#/applications?categoryId=21
*store.ovi.com/#/applications?categoryId=22



> news apps like NDTV, TOI, BBC, NYT, WSJ etc


*store.ovi.com/#/applications?categoryId=18



> dozens of chat apps (nimbuzz, ebuddy, icq, fring, qik, aim, yahoo


*blog.nimbuzz.com/2011/02/14/presenting-nimbuzz-ad-free-for-nokia-symbian-phones/
weren't these available too ? don't tell me now, not to mention Gravity
*store.ovi.com/#/applications?categoryId=21



> Handsent threaded sms (threaded sms)


*dailymobile.se/2010/03/10/free-isms-threaded-sms-application-for-symbian-devices-updated-to-v1-08/



> Threaded mail applications


*en.softonic.com/s/threaded-mail:phones/symbian



> market applications like appbrain


well Symbian doesn't have a market
but if you want an app, you have to come to this market


Spoiler



www.google.com





> keypad apps like swiftkey, swype etc


*betalabs.nokia.com/apps/swype-for-symbian



> doubletwist airsync (wireless sync app)


*www.markspace.com/products/symbian/ms-overview-mac.php


Google and you shalt find 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> BTW, what is your opinion on these phones:
> 
> 1. HTC Legend
> 2. Motorola Milestone
> 3. T-Mobile G2


i am talking about sub 10k consumer phones
are these sub 10k?

but they are great phones nonetheless at their pricepoint that is

p.s.
barney stinson fan eh?!!
yeah me too
he is the only one legen.......dary ever
i wish i become his wingman one day


----------



## desiibond (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn it. trying to post to this thread for the past 2hrs and all I get is DB error. When the hell will these DB errors stop!



funkysourav said:


> eReader for Symbian S60 review | Electricpig



Can I read books that I purchase on kindle or B&N stores on this eReader? if you are talking about free books, there are loads of better apps on android than eReader. So, in book reading, it's 0/10 for Symbian. 



funkysourav said:


> *store.ovi.com/#/applications?categoryId=21
> *store.ovi.com/#/applications?categoryId=22
> *store.ovi.com/#/applications?categoryId=18



by official apps, I meant not just one or two apps, I meant apps for most franchises. All I can find from your links is two to three official news apps and one or two apps which I know for sports.



funkysourav said:


> *blog.nimbuzz.com/2011/02/14/presenting-nimbuzz-ad-free-for-nokia-symbian-phones/
> weren't these available too ? don't tell me now, not to mention Gravity
> *store.ovi.com/#/applications?categoryId=21
> 
> ...



40$ for a sync app? you sure you want to pay that much? and yeah, that threaded sms does look funny. every tom dick and harry writes such apps. if you start comparing such apps, there are thousands of them on iOS and android platforms. Handcent SMS on the other hand gives superb notifications and pop up with quick text options where  I can reply directly without opening the app, use voice to send sms etc. psilac gsync used to cost 10 euro but is no longer being developed which shows another ugly angle. you stress yourself to find that one app that might do something for you, purchase it and few months/weeks later find that it has reached EOL. 
on the other hand, for android, you have so many 'FREE' choices that even though one developer pulls the plug, you have many that are providing similar or better applications. 

Handcent sms 'FREE' application: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=71xoxq_7F6w

This is what you call an sms 'app'. 

By keypad, I didn't just mean swype. I personally liked swype app while my friend liked SwiftKey for it's superior prediction and autofill.
Similarly, I like Tweetdeck and I used to use it on linux, windows, android phone and ipod touch. Few like the simplicity of official twitter app while few like the multilist setup of tweetdeck, seesmic while few like to use sobees on all their devices. and none of these are paid apps and offer much better functionality than the paid app 'gravity' on symbian. Apart from the 'PAID' version of gravity, there is nothing on ovi that can please facebook and twitter addicts and if there are few apps that support these, they are like that iSMS app, toyish and very very basic. 

In short, I do an extensive search on google and pay tens of dollars for functionality that is either available out-of-the-box on Android or I get it for free or can get in one place. 

Now, thanks to Nokia pulling the plug for symbian for smartphones, the evolution of the market (which was always in it's infancy will be stalled). 

I hope you understand how much the apps lack on symbian side and how bad the 'choice' is. You can compare the symbian apps to the old wm6 apps. there are tonnes of them that do nothing more than the most basic tasks, non-free and on-the-edge in terms of life. 



funkysourav said:


> well Symbian doesn't have a market
> but if you want an app, you have to come to this market
> 
> 
> ...



in this case, every f'ing java phone can be as good as iOS or android device. Thing is, it doesn't work that way. 





funkysourav said:


> i am talking about sub 10k consumer phones
> are these sub 10k?
> 
> but they are great phones nonetheless at their pricepoint that is



The h/w in these 20k+ droids is the same that we are now seeing on sub 15k droids. infact, LG O1 is powerful than HTC Legend while Defy is much better than Milestone. If you think that Legend/milestone etc are great phones yesterday, the newer sub-15k droids too are great phones. I am just waiting for similar devices to be out under 10k. Name one phone that offers more than what Galaxy Pop offers under 10k? The only concern I have with Pop is the low resolution display but it's okay for 8.5k price tag (though I was clearly angry with 15k phones coming with same h/w earlier). One release like LG O1 in sub 10k (same specs as Galaxy Ace but with better display) and there will be flood of decent droids at that price point. Hope you get my point.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

i agree with you in everything you have said

i think even you do agree with me that the Hardware being packed with Sub 10k phones(Android) are not quite there yet, though this will improve with time
i am no Nokia Fanboy, i would like to clarify this

My point is simply and only we don't have a COMPLETE package for Android till now in sub 10k
Something which hasn't compromised on Screen or battery or connectivity to bring Android to our tables
My point is that even the age old and very dated Symbian based phones (523x) feel more complete than Samsung POP
which even though it has much better hardware is completely pwned when it comes to screen quality battery etc

The beauty of android is that you'll have a whole world of open source and free apps for you
but they are also unoptimized as opposed to a software or app created in a controlled environment( like ios)

I myself am a fan of the Android model
but it has not quite settled yet
lets wait till we see more of Android optimized apps from the official Developers
and wait till the price of the hardware required comes down

you see where i am going?
i am for the *Complete experience* not just "me too android" phones which have made compromises somewhere or another

BTW
Hey is it true Neil Patrick is "you know" 
Damn wikipedia just broke it on me man
damn!
anyway to each his own


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

Nokia 5230 vs Samsung Pop
- uses a 434Mhz processor vs 600Mhz SOC.
- 128Mb ram vs 256Mb.
- same for rom (300vs 500Mb, should be).
- 1050mah (something like this) vs 1350mah battery. sorry. actually its a 1320mah vs 1200mah.
- no WiFi vs Wifi b/g/n.
- 2Mp fixed focus vs 3.2Mp autofocus (not confirmed if its A/F).
- resistive vs capacitive screen.

but Pop just cost 2k more & its only disadvantage from H/W is bad screen resolution. even the casing of Pop looks good enough.

so i guess the H/W confusion is over.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Feb 25, 2011)

galaxy POP ......... without a doubt


----------

